# Want to live & work in the USA Help me!!!



## Aaron1997

Hey everyone totally new to this, I want a new life, a whole new career and be able to enjoy the USA any advice on how to get there quick and anyone know of any good companies who sponsor you with a visa???


----------



## Fatbrit

Aaron1997 said:


> and anyone know of any good companies who sponsor you with a visa???


Intel...............


----------



## tomben

Aaron1997 said:


> Hey everyone totally new to this, I want a new life, a whole new career and be able to enjoy the USA any advice on how to get there quick and anyone know of any good companies who sponsor you with a visa???


What qualifications do you have and what is your area of employment?


----------



## Fatbrit

tomben said:


> What qualifications do you have and what is your area of employment?


It's frustrating when someone asks a question with absolutely no information on which to base a reply, isn't it?


----------



## santosaed

Fatbrit said:


> It's frustrating when someone asks a question with absolutely no information on which to base a reply, isn't it?


More than agree with you Fatbrit....


----------



## synthia

Maybe we need a form to fill out? Like, what is your education level, what work experience do you have, etc.

However, I do have one point to make. The US is not the place to go for a new career, because the way you get in is to have some skill that we don't have in the US, or to be transferred by an international company. If you think you are just going to pack up and move here and look for work in a new field in a lousy economy, save yourself the effort.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Aaron1997 said:


> Hey everyone totally new to this, I want a new life, a whole new career and be able to enjoy the USA any advice on how to get there quick and anyone know of any good companies who sponsor you with a visa???


I suppose part of the difficulty comes from the somewhat "unique" system of immigration they have in the US these days. We talk about an employer "sponsoring" someone for a visa - though that isn't the official term used there. What most other countries call "sponsorship" is actually called "petitioning" in the US law - and it is for a particular job in a particular company, for which the employer has to get specific permission to bring in a foreigner.

When I got saddled with being "human resources manager" in addition to my other titles in one job, I got letters from applicants assuring me that they were willing to work "any job" just to stay in Germany. (This was during a reduction in forces by the US military.) Besides the fact that we just weren't hiring (and in fact were in danger of being closed down ourselves), we didn't have "any" jobs - only very specific titles and skills that we needed within the plant.

It simply isn't a matter of finding an employer "who sponsors" foreigners for visas. You have to show a potential employer that you can do a specific job that no one else can do - and you have to tell them what that job is and how and why you're the right candidate - someone they should bother spending time and money to recruit and get a visa for. Otherwise they are not even going to bother replying to your inquiry.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Aaron1997

tomben said:


> What qualifications do you have and what is your area of employment?


I am a retail department manager for one of the top four UK supermarket chains, I have GCSE'S C's in English, Maths, I.T, French and English Literature. Any help would be great


----------



## Danzaivar

Aaron1997 said:


> I am a retail department manager for one of the top four UK supermarket chains, I have GCSE'S C's in English, Maths, I.T, French and English Literature. Any help would be great


Unless your store has branches in the US and they would be willing to spend a fortune on relocating you, or you have immediate American family, I doubt you have any real chance of getting in.

There's an 'unskilled workers' visa you could apply for but it's got a ridiculously long Queue, and I doubt anyone would petition for you and be willing to wait THAT long.

Not sure what to recommend, sorry. =/


----------



## Fatbrit

Aaron1997 said:


> I am a retail department manager for one of the top four UK supermarket chains, I have GCSE'S C's in English, Maths, I.T, French and English Literature. Any help would be great


Tesco = Fresh & Easy
Asda = Walmart

I would personally doubt they would transfer anyone other than senior management and specialist positions over, but your best hope for a "work visa" is to get an L1 through either of these. Failing that, your prospects on securing a visa through your chosen career are exceedingly slim to none.


----------



## tomben

Aaron1997 said:


> I am a retail department manager for one of the top four UK supermarket chains, I have GCSE'S C's in English, Maths, I.T, French and English Literature. Any help would be great


Generally considered not enough, sorry. Maybe you should try other EU countries?


----------



## tomben

Fatbrit said:


> It's frustrating when someone asks a question with absolutely no information on which to base a reply, isn't it?


Its frustrating but at least he posted by the rules and didn't need to have his thread deleted


----------



## synthia

And with unemployment climbing rapidly, the chances are even less.


----------



## American Guy

The OP's posts are exactly what drives me crazy. It seems that there are all these people out there with some kind of average, run-of-the-mill job in another country, and they simply think they should be able to pack up, move to another country, and be able to immediately find work. That tells me that they are either (a) delusional or (b) stupid.

Take the OP - he works as a retail store "department" manager - i.e., he's in charge of something like the meat department of a WalMart in the U.S., and his "qualifications" are what those in the US would consider a high school diploma, if that, since "C" levels are not those necessary to even go on to college (university). These are the qualifications someone is expecting to get them a work visa in another country?

Here's a news flash to people wanting to pick up and move to another country and expecting to find work - EITHER HAVE SOME SPECIALIZED SKILLS OR STAY WHERE YOU ARE! Simply wanting to pick up and move because things stink where you are doesn't cut it. Things in the US are tough right now as well - Ph.D's are waiting tables and driving cab in the US! Unemployment in many states is over 10%. What on earth makes you think for one second that someone with only a middling-education and no wanted skills has a snowball's chance in hell?


----------



## twostep

Neither delusional nor stupid.
Uninformed, spontaneous, clouded by Hollywood ... Remember "give me your poor, ..."?

There are still jobs to be had. Good jobs at that. Ph.D.s' have always been waiting tables and will continue to do so:>) A bit of patience sometimes goes a long way.


----------



## American Guy

twostep said:


> Neither delusional nor stupid.
> Uninformed, spontaneous, clouded by Hollywood ... Remember "give me your poor, ..."?
> 
> There are still jobs to be had. Good jobs at that. Ph.D.s' have always been waiting tables and will continue to do so:>) A bit of patience sometimes goes a long way.


Yes, both delusional AND stupid. These so-called "good jobs to be had" - I'd love to know where and for what. Are there specific, technical, highly specialized jobs that only a few in the world would apply for? Yep. Are there more general jobs available? Nope. You're kidding yourself if you believe otherwise.

If you want to be patient, fine. Stay where you are and be patient.


----------



## twostep

American Guy said:


> Yes, both delusional AND stupid. These so-called "good jobs to be had" - I'd love to know where and for what. Are there specific, technical, highly specialized jobs that only a few in the world would apply for? Yep. Are there more general jobs available? Nope. You're kidding yourself if you believe otherwise.
> 
> If you want to be patient, fine. Stay where you are and be patient.


I do not believe it:>) Contrary to rumors recruiting across the board is well:>)


----------



## nardy8

*Try this*

I did, but you have to wait. 
How often is the lottery held? One a year. The drawing is around April and winners are notified around June and July. Better then nothing. You still got a chance.


----------



## synthia

First, you aren't eligible for the diversity lottery unless you were born in Northern Ireland.

Second, to get into the H1B lottery in April, you would already have to have a job with a company that will petition for you, and the petition has to have been approved as being eligible (meaning that they believe there is no one in the US to fill the job, among other things), and then you go into the lottery. 

Third, the only way in is based on education and experience that would make you extremely valuable to an employer. So coming over to start a new career wouldn't work, because you won't have any experience in your new field.

Fourth, you have given us no information on which to give advice. If you can't formulate a reasonable question, and haven't even looked around this forum enough to figure out what basic information we need (like education and work experience), then I doubt you are ever going to impress an employer enough to get a job, let alone get one to sponsor you for a work visa.

Fifth, why in the world do you think that this is good time to move to the country that has been hit hardest by the recession (depression)? We lost 3.3 million jobs in the last six months, and you think we are welcoming foreigners who want to come here because they are bored?

I am frustrated with all these posts from people who think it is still 100 years ago, and that we still just welcome people with open arms. 

Personally, I'd stop all immigration from developed countries. I think immigration should be reserved for those who are desperate to live in America, not for those who are bored with their life in a rich country. Of course, maybe that's because I couldn't get a work visa for the UK back in the 80s.


----------



## tomben

synthia said:


> First, you aren't eligible for the diversity lottery unless you were born in Northern Ireland.
> 
> Second, to get into the H1B lottery in April, you would already have to have a job with a company that will petition for you, and the petition has to have been approved as being eligible (meaning that they believe there is no one in the US to fill the job, among other things), and then you go into the lottery.
> 
> Third, the only way in is based on education and experience that would make you extremely valuable to an employer. So coming over to start a new career wouldn't work, because you won't have any experience in your new field.
> 
> Fourth, you have given us no information on which to give advice. If you can't formulate a reasonable question, and haven't even looked around this forum enough to figure out what basic information we need (like education and work experience), then I doubt you are ever going to impress an employer enough to get a job, let alone get one to sponsor you for a work visa.
> 
> 
> Fifth, why in the world do you think that this is good time to move to the country that has been hit hardest by the recession (depression)? We lost 3.3 million jobs in the last six months, and you think we are welcoming foreigners who want to come here because they are bored?
> 
> I am frustrated with all these posts from people who think it is still 100 years ago, and that we still just welcome people with open arms.
> 
> Personally, I'd stop all immigration from developed countries. I think immigration should be reserved for those who are desperate to live in America, not for those who are bored with their life in a rich country. Of course, maybe that's because I couldn't get a work visa for the UK back in the 80s.


I agree up to point the your immigration opinion. I think current US rules are very sensible. Your suggestion is a bit silly, how do you determine or judge someones desperation? Also just because a person is from a rich country does not necessarily make him/her rich does it?

All the US needs to do now is finish building the wall/fence with Mexico.


----------



## synthia

And being from a developing country doesn't make one poor, either. I guess I like the idea of the poor coming into the country more than the rich. I always ask myself if the rules would have kept my great grandparents out. If so, then I don't like them. Of course, the economic situation has totally changed, so my opinion really doesn't hold water. We were desperate then for strong backs. We aren't now.


----------



## Fractured_Mirror

Aaron, maybe one possibility to get to work in the U.S. is to get hired on in the U. K. by an American company doing business there, do well, and eventually express that you'd like to work for them abroad. It's not fast, not easy, but it's a solid means of accompishing your goal I think...

Also, even if the company isn't physically doing business in the U.K. , if you could find a jointly owned British/American company and get hired on, that may be a way for you.

These ideas may sound far-fetched, but they're plausable. Once a few years ago, I was bored and decided to go out and get a beer. In the bar, I met two guys, one was Scottish, one English - they worked for a jointly-owned Finnish/American company, that dealt with something concerning communications towers. The Scottish guy told me it was company policy that a certain percentage of the employees be Americans. They traveled all over the WORLD doing their work - they were telling me about the women in Russia, Ukraine, Hungary etc etc..... I asked if I could be considered for a job with them, actually I begged  but the Scottish guy wasn't too interested - the English guy was more favorable towards me, but the other was the one in charge. I still think about that night 7 years ago and consider it's randomness, and it makes me wonder what's out there for those that are looking, you just need some luck, preserverance, and to be in the right place at the right time....


----------



## jameshoneyman

hello, i wonder if any one could help me. 
Its seems like i am one of the many people trying to move into america.

I am 21 years old and a fully qualified Carpenter. i have over 4.5 years experience. I am self employed now, but have in the past worked for a general building company doing many different types of work. i.e groundwork, concereting.
I have also done maitenance at a volkwagens offices in the uk. 
i am a football coach also.
To be honest, i have been told some much rubbish. i want an honest opinion, do i stand a chance of getting in. 
Im pretty much garanted to get into australia, but this is a second choice behind USA.

many thanks to any one who helps me.


----------



## Fatbrit

jameshoneyman said:


> hello, i wonder if any one could help me.
> Its seems like i am one of the many people trying to move into america.
> 
> I am 21 years old and a fully qualified Carpenter. i have over 4.5 years experience. I am self employed now, but have in the past worked for a general building company doing many different types of work. i.e groundwork, concereting.
> I have also done maitenance at a volkwagens offices in the uk.
> i am a football coach also.
> To be honest, i have been told some much rubbish. i want an honest opinion, do i stand a chance of getting in.
> Im pretty much garanted to get into australia, but this is a second choice behind USA.
> 
> many thanks to any one who helps me.


Not much hope of securing a status through your work skills there if you want an honest appraisal.


----------



## jameshoneyman

Fatbrit said:


> Not much hope of securing a status through your work skills there if you want an honest appraisal.


thank you, thats all i wanted for so long, an honest anwser ! !

im coming over to america for two months to do football coaching. i will have a look around while i am there.


----------



## Fatbrit

jameshoneyman said:


> thank you, thats all i wanted for so long, an honest anwser ! !
> 
> im coming over to america for two months to do football coaching. i will have a look around while i am there.


Football coaching is perhaps your best bet. Network like crazy while you're here. But ignore wild immigration claims by the natives -- most have absolutely no idea how difficult it is to get here.


----------



## jameshoneyman

Fatbrit said:


> Football coaching is perhaps your best bet. Network like crazy while you're here. But ignore wild immigration claims by the natives -- most have absolutely no idea how difficult it is to get here.


well that was my plan, 

you may know more, if i came over as a football coach, the looked for construction work if i needed to, would this be a good plan in your opinion.

from my reasearch i have noticed that there is alot more coaching work than, construction work.


----------



## Fatbrit

jameshoneyman said:


> well that was my plan,
> 
> you may know more, if i came over as a football coach, the looked for construction work if i needed to, would this be a good plan in your opinion.
> 
> from my reasearch i have noticed that there is alot more coaching work than, construction work.


No problem finding construction work, even though the construction market is slow. It's tying a suitable immigration status to that construction work such that you could live or work here -- almost impossible.

On the coach front, a few more opportunities for tying that status exist. But they're still very, very limited.


----------



## jameshoneyman

Fatbrit said:


> No problem finding construction work, even though the construction market is slow. It's tying a suitable immigration status to that construction work such that you could live or work here -- almost impossible.
> 
> On the coach front, a few more opportunities for tying that status exist. But they're still very, very limited.


cheers thanks again,
basically im just going to come over and try really really hard to find something.

if not australia is awesome also.


----------



## Fatbrit

jameshoneyman said:


> if not australia is awesome also.


If you become an Australian citizen and get a degree in something marketable, there's the magic E3 visa available. Your opportunity of moving here then has just increased 100x.


----------



## synthia

Well, don't look for construction work in Florida, because there isn't any. And your chances of getting a visa for construction work are zero. However, coaching 'football' (we call it soccer) gives you a much better chance because a coach is, essentially, a unique person with skills and talents no one else posseses in quite the same way. It's more like being an actor or a basketball player. The employer can't go out and hire that other Nicole Kidman or Yao Ming. 

Also, construction is done differently here (internal wood or metal framing in houses rather than brick interior walls), the unions have been broken in most cities (good for you because you would never get in), and there are lots of immigrant workers from Latin American. Walk by a construction site, if you can find one these days, and you will hear Spanish as the major language.


----------



## Stuart.P

i would like to move to america as it as been a long standing dream of mine i have decent qualifications and some great qualifications as a military clerk security and warehousing in todays day and age it is very hard to posess suck a skill that is unique to anyone else in america and i am under no false pretences that this will be a difficult phase if anyone could supply me with information of companys that are looking for workers or anything like that it would be very helpful as reading the visa info on america i got from another site blew my mind i have a finacee living in america she as been their all her life and is a citizen would that help me at all and if so how

thank you for your time stuart


----------



## Stuart.P

i will be looking more Michigan and Atlanta Georgia than anywere else and thank you for ur help


----------



## Stuart.P

would my experiences with foreigen firearms be a skill i have experience with handguns and assultriffles from the uk and from iraq such as the browning 9mm the sa80a2 assult riffle l92 sniper riffle mp5 ak47 also some expwerience with the m16 assult rifle as well as explosives and pyrotechnic's from my military days


----------



## Davis1

Stuart.P said:


> ii got from another site blew my mind i have a finacee living in america she as been their all her life and is a citizen would that help me at all and if so how


She applies for a K-1 visa for you 
after getting the visa you marry her in 180 days 

you apply to change status 
you get Green Card ....Done


----------



## Fatbrit

Stuart.P said:


> i would like to move to america as it as been a long standing dream of mine i have decent qualifications and some great qualifications as a military clerk security and warehousing in todays day and age it is very hard to posess suck a skill that is unique to anyone else in america and i am under no false pretences that this will be a difficult phase if anyone could supply me with information of companys that are looking for workers or anything like that it would be very helpful as reading the visa info on america i got from another site blew my mind i have a finacee living in america she as been their all her life and is a citizen would that help me at all and if so how
> 
> thank you for your time stuart


Marriage works best!

This thread is such a mess that I'm closing it. If any of the contributors have more questions, PLEASE POST A NEW THREAD FOR YOUR TOPIC.


----------

